# Which body/lens combo for this event?



## tpatana (Jun 19, 2013)

My friend asked me to shoot his friend's wedding reception event. I don't have much details yet, but I understood it's some casual-ish indoor event, couple hours.

So my gear:
5D3, 7D
Lenses: 24-105, 70-200 2.8 IS II, Sigma 14/2.8 and Sigma 50/1.4
Flash: 430EX

How should I go there? Most likely I'm thinking to bring both bodies, instead of swapping lenses on the 5D. I'm kinda leaning towards 5D3 with 24-105 and 7D with 70-200. Then also I should steal/buy/borrow another flash so I can use one on both.

Or any other approach that would work?


----------



## tpatana (Jun 21, 2013)

No love? Or was that combo the best option anyway?


----------



## rs (Jun 21, 2013)

Your plan sounds good. While you won't get overlap in effective focal lengths, you'll only have the 105mm to 112mm range missing between the two. Quite a nice combo really 

However, if you can borrow or rent another FF body for the 70-200, it'd be even better. In my opinion, the range of the 70-200 on FF excels at indoor events.

If you can physically carry the two cameras all day, working with the two bodies will really speed up your work - and with so many moments happening, it helps to be ready in an instant for whatever unfolds in front of you. Especially if its your first wedding.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice setup.
I would miss a soft wideangle like a 35/1.4; Canon or Sigma.


----------



## Vossie (Jun 21, 2013)

A 50 or 35. 1.4 would be anice addition.


----------



## tpatana (Jun 21, 2013)

rs said:


> Your plan sounds good. While you won't get overlap in effective focal lengths, you'll only have the 105mm to 112mm range missing between the two. Quite a nice combo really
> 
> However, if you can borrow or rent another FF body for the 70-200, it'd be even better. In my opinion, the range of the 70-200 on FF excels at indoor events.
> 
> If you can physically carry the two cameras all day, working with the two bodies will really speed up your work - and with so many moments happening, it helps to be ready in an instant for whatever unfolds in front of you. Especially if its your first wedding.



I've done ~1.5 weddings earlier, but this is some evening banquet reception gathering thingy, not the actual wedding. So couple hours only. 2x FF would be awesome, but I think for this I'm ok with the 7D on the 70-200. Just need to get another flash somewhere.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Jun 23, 2013)

Depending on the light, I would keep the 50 in your bag/pocket for the 7D. I agree with you on the initial set up though. I love going ultra wide on FF so I'd keep the 14 in your other pocket.

Good luck, I'm sure it will go great!
-Tabor


----------



## tpatana (Jun 23, 2013)

What kind of shot/situation the 50/1.4 would be for?


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm not an expert..

The 5DIII with the 24-105 plus flash (when needed) is great.
The 7D yes. However a crop body with the 70-200 may be a bit too long depending on the size of the venue.
what do others think?
A second flash might be good to have, but that is a lot of clunky stuff to carry.

sek



tpatana said:


> My friend asked me to shoot his friend's wedding reception event. I don't have much details yet, but I understood it's some casual-ish indoor event, couple hours.
> 
> So my gear:
> 5D3, 7D
> ...


----------



## tpatana (Jun 23, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> I'm not an expert..
> 
> The 5DIII with the 24-105 plus flash (when needed) is great.
> The 7D yes. However a crop body with the 70-200 may be a bit too long depending on the size of the venue.
> ...



I don't even try to say I'd be an expert, if I was I might not need to ask for opinions. I'm just a happy hobbyist, and instead of inventing the wheel again, I'm hoping to learn from other peoples' experiences.

But I don't see how the 70-200 would be too long on crop, especially as the 24-105 almost seamless continue from there. I don't know the size of the venue, but I'm sure the 24-320mm will cover anything. Bit wider might be nice on occasion, but 24 on FF does quite good work too.

And if I'm carrying already 2 bodies, it's not really different size-wise if I have flash on both, compared to flash on one. If the venue seems small/tight, I might drop the 70-200 and shoot mostly on 24-105, and maybe for some candids I'll change the 70-200 on 5D. I've been hoping to get double-RSS straps, but too late now. Have to deal with the standard straps.


----------

